# How To Find Total Number of Websites?



## muralikrishnan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hai,

I want to know any website to find the total number of websites currently avilable...if any body no means tell me and share here


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 21, 2006)

What exactly do you mean by "total number of websites curretly available"?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe he is asking for total over the whole net, who knows, thats unmeasurable 

the farthest figure I could get over google is 22,400,000,000


----------



## JGuru (Jun 21, 2006)

There are more than 40 billion websites. It's not immeasurable, but can be counted.
But why you want to know that? Out of curiosity ? For a normal Net user these
statistics are of no importance.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 21, 2006)

Well JGuru rather Qwerty is right here. Besides the website that are accessible on the internet, we have so many others that are running on intranet and aren't accessible by outsiders. There can also be people who run websites on their desktops but which isn't accessible by the outside world or is only accessible for sometime. How would you count them. 
So, it is impossible to count the total number of websites, period.


----------



## tuxfan (Jun 21, 2006)

Plus what about sub-domains and sites on services like geocities!! Who will dare to measure them? Plus, serch engines can't reach everywhere! Ever heard about the dark web or dark internet?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_web

Or are you referring to available domain names?


----------

